# Escambia County Artifical Reefs Update



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Artificial Reefs*

*Casino Reef Site*

Received Florida DEP permit; awaiting response from Army Corps of Engineers regarding permit issuance.

*Lane Gilchrist Reef *
To date, eight deployments have been made, totaling approx. 8,000 tons of concrete deck spans. The contractor will be removing the piling caps and piling. 

*Capt. Bob Quarles Reef*
Phase 2 construction has been completed as planned. This reef is finished.

*Gulf Snorkeling Reef *
Vessel is out of shipyard. Will monitor weather for calm deployment conditions.

*Bay Snorkeling Reef *
Contractor needed to do some work on his barge after the work on the Capt. Bob Quarles Reef. This is the deployment of the 49 pre-fabricated concrete reef balls which will be deployed. 

*Perdido Key Gulf Snorkeling Reef*

Status: awaiting Army Corps of Engineers response to permit application.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the updates as always Bryan!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Thanks for the updates as always Bryan!


You are welcome Jim.


----------

